# Smith v. Costa



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Maui Jim all day, brah.

Why aren't you at a Halloween party?


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

duppyzafari said:


> Maui Jim all day, brah.
> 
> Why aren't you at a Halloween party?


Pfffff

Dental school man. Doing some endo tomorrow, cant be out all night unfortunately lol. But taking a party bus to the lightning game Thursday to make up for it .


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Smith by far


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Great report Jason!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

duppyzafari said:


> Maui Jim all day, brah.


I had a fishing buddy that swore by Maui Jims. Of course he got a guide deal from them (half price). But I tried them out many times (he was going to get me the same deal from the rep) and I kept handing them back to him for my Costas. But hey, that's just me!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I love my Smiths, but it appears that Smith has abandoned the fishing market, choosing to go a different route. Or so I have been told by a source at Smith. It's a shame as they make great glasses. They haven't posted any fishing content on their Instagram since May.

With that said, I love my Maui Jim's High Transition lenses for tarpon and bones.
However, I have 5 pairs of smith and I wear the same pair of chrome pop Low Down's every day.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Smith all the way. A lot of Costas squeeze my head especially at the ears. The real kicker though is the warranty. I had a lens issue with my 5 year old Smiths. I honestly would've been ok if they told me the warranty didn't cover them as they'd obviously been well worn. However they were more than willing to cover them. The frames were no longer in stock so they game me a full credit to their online store. From the time I shipped my old pair to the time I got my new pair was 10 days. I can't tell any difference in lens quality between comparable Costa and Smith lenses. Honestly, I think finding the right frame for your face is the more important and perhaps harder to find than choosing the company with the best lens.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

YnR said:


> Smith all the way. A lot of Costas squeeze my head especially at the ears. The real kicker though is the warranty. I had a lens issue with my 5 year old Smiths. I honestly would've been ok if they told me the warranty didn't cover them as they'd obviously been well worn. However they were more than willing to cover them. The frames were no longer in stock so they game me a full credit to their online store. From the time I shipped my old pair to the time I got my new pair was 10 days. I can't tell any difference in lens quality between comparable Costa and Smith lenses. Honestly, I think finding the right frame for your face is the more important and perhaps harder to find than choosing the company with the best lens.


I do think frame fit is very important. I also know certain prescription stores carry costas and smiths and they may be able to fit them for you if you like a specific frame. I just bought new glasses (plastic frame metal ears). They heated the nose and beant them in for a tighter fit. Im sure they can do the same with sunglasses. (Shameless plug, compound boardshop Sarasota has a great selection of smith and costas and nice fly section while you're there). 

I do think lens quality means everything for me though when considering sunglasses. But I also wouldn't get a frame that doesn't fit well. There's a lot of companies and all have plenty of fitting options for frames, so it comes down to lens for me. they're like extra insurance for my lower unit. I push every inch of draft running in my banshee and I'd never do what I do with average joe walmart polarized specs lol. And running up in ozello is where it really counts.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

I just did a similar comparison last week during a weeklong redfishing binge. (Costa Corbina 580g versus Smith Guide's Choice TechLite Polarchromic Ignitor versus Smith Dolen ChromaPop polarized). My main objective conclusion was that in all light conditions, but the especially in low light, Smith's antireflective coatings failed to stop annoying reflections on the insides of the lenses. This was a big let down because I bought the Smiths specifically to use when there isn't enough light for the Costas. 

Curiously, all three pairs of glasses are warranty replacements of glasses that I paid for with my own money and that failed after the frame series was discontinued. Costa charged a nominal fee and I got like kind and quality replacements in 4 weeks (including me finding time to go to a dealer and choose a new frame). Nothing spectacular there. The Smith replacements took several months, emails and calls and in the end, I had to take a haircut on quality. That said, the hassle wasn't enough to turn me off of the brand (I have owned/own lots of Smith cycling and snow sport product). It just wasn't inspiring customer service and I think their warranty is a little misleading.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

And I'll second YnR on frame fit being crucial. No company makes a lens so superior that it's worth enduring a painful frame.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Slacker said:


> I just did a similar comparison last week during a weeklong redfishing binge. (Costa Corbina 580g versus Smith Guide's Choice TechLite Polarchromic Ignitor versus Smith Dolen ChromaPop polarized). My main objective conclusion was that in all light conditions, but the especially in low light, Smith's antireflective coatings failed to stop annoying reflections on the insides of the lenses. This was a big let down because I bought the Smiths specifically to use when there isn't enough light for the Costas.
> 
> Curiously, all three pairs of glasses are warranty replacements of glasses that I paid for with my own money and that failed after the frame series was discontinued. Costa charged a nominal fee and I got like kind and quality replacements in 4 weeks (including me finding time to go to a dealer and choose a new frame). Nothing spectacular there. The Smith replacements took several months, emails and calls and in the end, I had to take a haircut on quality. That said, the hassle wasn't enough to turn me off of the brand (I have owned/own lots of Smith cycling and snow sport product). It just wasn't inspiring customer service and I think their warranty is a little misleading.


Dang sucks to hear about smith warranty. Wait what do u mean by reflections on the inside? As in coming in the sides of the frames like it didn't fit well or from through the lens? 



Slacker said:


> And I'll second YnR on frame fit being crucial. No company makes a lens so superior that it's worth enduring a painful frame.


Yeah between the higher end glasses they all have a relatively nice lens.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Jfack--What I mean is that I can see reflections of the white poling platform, of light coming off the water when the sun is behind me and even from my eyes when light is low. The Dolens, which have the least coverage, were the worst so affirmative on light coming in around the frame. However, the Guide's Choice and Corbina frames are at my coverage limit and I didn't notice the issue with the Corbinas. I also don't notice it on my Persol driving glasses, which have even less coverage than the Dolens.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Started out Costa when they first came out, later on down the road got sick of sending them back since the rubber on the frame kept de-laminating. Purchased a pair of Maui's while waiting for my Costas to get fixed and never put the Maui's down. Jumped on the Smith train at the beginning of tarpon season this year...they're great optics but I personally keep going back to the Maui Jim Peahi in Bronze mirror lens..


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Slacker said:


> Jfack--What I mean is that I can see reflections of the white poling platform, of light coming off the water when the sun is behind me and even from my eyes when light is low. The Dolens, which have the least coverage, were the worst so affirmative on light coming in around the frame. However, the Guide's Choice and Corbina frames are at my coverage limit and I didn't notice the issue with the Corbinas. I also don't notice it on my Persol driving glasses, which have even less coverage than the Dolens.


Oh gotcha.
Yeah the dolens aren't even on their site anymore but look to have a thinner side frame. So real "fishing" frames will be taller on the ear piece by the hinge. Can't remember where I read about that but it was a key factor to look for in a fishing sunglass. The dolens are more of just casual shades I believe. All of there more fishing named shades have that taller ear piece to block sun reflection and wind (guides choice, dockside, captains choice etc). So I wouldn't knock em too hard for that unless you're noticing it in the guides choice too which I haven't yet.

One thing with smith I didn't like and this may sound minor but when I was ordering a neoprene retainer off their site they have 3 color options. You cannot choose which color you want of the 3. It just says assorted colors. I live chatted them to see if I could get black and they basically said you get what you get lol. I know it's just $7 but I don't want a blue retainer... It should come in the mail today so we'll see. Seemed weird though like I don't go to Taco Bell and hand them $7 and get whatever they decide to give me lol. On a good note it was free shipping and super fast.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah, that issue with the bonding has bitten me, too. I'm not in love with Costa assembly quality, but I haven't found a lens that works as well for me...


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

It seems like costa is moving away from the rubber along the whole nose and bottom. At least when I sent my fantails back for that issue they came back with just two rubber spots on the nose instead of how it was before.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

I agree about the Dolens--chose them so they wouldn't block my peripheral vision driving...they were on the boat with me so they got thrown into the mix. That said, I do think the problem is with their coatings because the reflections are quite noticeable to me on my Guide's Choice.


----------



## snookchaser42 (Jan 12, 2016)

For what it's worth, I have owned several pairs of each brand, each with a different lens color and have found the Smith lenses to be superior in clarity and glare reduction. With that being said, the quality of both pairs of Smith sunglasses that I have owned to be horrendous. My first pair of Chromapop Frontman's began 'peeling' a few months after getting them. By peeling I mean the tortoise outer was coming off, showing the black plastic underneath. I guess all of there glasses are just coated with whatever finish color they are over a black plastic underneath. Shortly after that, the lens, itself began delaminating which gave a wavy appearance and ruined the clarity of the lens. Last year I was gifted another pair, this time Chromapop Dockside's that did the exact same thing, but only after 2 months. I couldn't be more disappointed with quality and durability of the Smith's that I have owned.

With that being said, I have owned three pairs of Costa 580s and aside from one pair breaking due to negligence (dropping directly on the lens), I have never had any issues. I still own a pair of Zane's that I bought in 2009 that are my 'field sunglasses' (geotechnical engineer, spend ~50% of time on jobsites) that have taken much abuse are still in excellent condition.

This was not written to bash a particular brand, just give an honest opinion based on experience. We all know sunglasses aren't cheap and if you all are like me, you want to hear all opinions, good and bad, before making purchases. This is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

snookchaser42 said:


> This was not written to bash a particular brand, just give an honest opinion based on experience. We all know sunglasses aren't cheap and if you all are like me, you want to hear all opinions, good and bad, before making purchases. This is just my 2 cents.


No this is good info! Exactly what I wanted with this thread. These sunglasses are expensive and if I'm paying that much I want to know which shades will be the absolute best option and hear it from unbiased people who aren't getting freebies or paid by said brands. 

Were your frames a matte tortoise or the glossy kind? Mine are matte so hoping I don't run into this issue.


----------



## snookchaser42 (Jan 12, 2016)

Jfack said:


> Were your frames a matte tortoise or the glossy kind? Mine are matte so hoping I don't run into this issue.


Unfortunately, they were one of each. The frontmans, which were definitely the worse of the two, were glossy but my matte docksides did the same thing. I just gave them to my bro in law before they got bad because I was over them.

I still have the frontmans in my truck--I will post of pic of them later to show you what I mean.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Regarding fit, if you notice the tiniest little pressure in the store, decide whether that frame is really what you need. Sadly, I usually don't catch problems in the store. You will usually not know how comfortable they fit until you wear all day. I always have to get something corrected. Make sure the place you buy them from will fit them to you without voiding the warranty. High end stores that sell prescription sunglasses usually do a great job, but the teenager at the sunglass store in the mall will usually make them worse. The store you buy them from will generally fit them to you and it will not affect the warranty, but if you take them to another place, it will void the warranty. 

I'm a Maui Jim proponent because I like their quality and their frames fit my prescription while still wrapping enough to block peripheral glare. I recently tried some Oakleys because the price seemed reasonable and it was a mistake. I'm going back to Maui Jim's ASAP.

Nate


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

View attachment 2911
View attachment 2912
Jason, take these images with a grain of salt because they are phone pics and it won't happen this way in real life, but I do think they illustrate my point. The glare or reflection on the Smiths is bluer, less controlled, brighter and to me more distracting. 

More detail on my prior frames ... both were Smith Riverside Techlite glasses. They both fell apart when the glue (yep) on the hinges failed. Smith gave me a credit for the MSRP of those glasses even though the equivalent glasses have increased $40 per pair. They also counted the full MSRP of even their sale priced glasses against that credit. So, after some hassle I ended up replacing $200 glasses with something I could buy on their website for $120. After a couple of hissy fits on my part, they agreed to replace the other pair with the more expensive Guide's Choice. That move redeemed them enough that I'll keep buying their other stuff.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

I bought some Smiths last spring, one pair with the bronze mirror shade and one with yellow techlite. I'm a die hard Oakley guy, and use them for daily wear and shooting. I still prefer my Oakley blue water Prizm lenses for blue bird days, and clear water. But for stained or dirty water, dawn and dusk, the Smiths rock. It's disappointing to hear of the quality control issues, hope mine stay together as they really make the fish pop in the typical Texas coast fishing situations.

On the rare occasion I'm in a skeet shoot off (happens at the end of the day around dusk or under the lights) the Smith techlite yellow lenses have been superb. Pilla glass owns the shotgun market. But I've yet to find a pair of glasses worth the $6-1000 that Pilla models sell for, and other than a less than optimal eye coverage, the Smith yellow lenses have outperformed anything I have used for that endeavor. 

After speaking with more than a few eye docs, I believe sunglasses are alot like rifle scopes, each pair of eyes is uniquely different in processing light, shade and color. Some eyes see better in Costas, other Maui Jim, others whatever is on sale.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have owned Costas 580 glass, maui jims glass, and just got a pair of Smith Guides Choice glass. The optics are all close enough that to say one is better I think your really spliting hairs. All the Costas I have owned seemed to pretty much fall apart and "warranty" is really just paying them to be repaired. Maui Jim replaced my glasses twice free of charge no questions asked and quickly. One time I paid I think $60 for a lens replacement.
I love my new Smiths they are way lighter on my face than any other glass lens shades I have owned and the integrated "keepers" are awesome! I have not dealt with Smith customer service as of yet. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I also noticed toward the end of 'poon season this year the lenses on my Smiths were starting to "peel" around the edges of the lense...and I have had one of the lenses pop out while thoroughly cleaning salt spray off them, thought that was kinda cruddy but...there has yet to be a pair of shades I haven't had to send back for some sort of defect, I'm a multi-passenger shuttle boat Captain and also ran parasail boats for 4 years prior to this job, between that and fishing I'm on the water a ton and still haven't found a bomb proof pair of shades


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@Slacker & @Jfack 
If the light from your periphery is an issue and you don't want the larger bulkier frames. Look at the Costa man-o-war they're not super cool looking, but I've had good luck and the side shields are great 
LH


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

LowHydrogen said:


> @Slacker & @Jfack
> If the light from your periphery is an issue and you don't want the larger bulkier frames. Look at the Costa man-o-war they're not super cool looking, but I've had good luck and the side shields are great
> LH


But back in the day, those side shields were the "In" thing.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

@Backwater I'm often in facilities where safety glasses are required, and the man-o-wars look just uncool enough to pass as real z87 type glasses, believe it or not a lot of folks out west and in the upper Midwest are not nearly as familiar with Costa glasses as we are.
I love em, they block all the ambient light on the water...... Maybe out of style but I'm fresh or of people I'm trying to impress hahaha


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

I've had several pairs of Oakley that delaminated after a couple years of use. I finally bought a pair of smith chamber in the glass polarchromic copper mirror. The glass was awesome and the glass never delaminated. The chamber frames were big enough to give good coverage on my giant head. I even bought a pair of chamber tactical series to wear as safety glasses at work. Unfortunately they became a victim of carelessness and the rear hatch on my 4Runner. They broke cleanly and no film peeled. 

Now I'm convinced that glass is the way to go. It might be a little heavier. But doesn't seem to delaminate. Optic quality is generally better. I'm sad to see that Smith seems to be moving away from glass. My lenses were discontinued. 

I have thought about getting a pair of glass costas. Just haven't figured out which frames fit my giant gourd.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have experienced warranty work with both costa and smith. The smith warranty and service is second to none. My process took about 2 weeks from the time I initially contacted them till I had a new pair of glasses at my door. If it's truly a quality issue and not user caused smith will replace for free. In my experience with costa I have always had to pay even when the rubber pads are falling off the frames.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I sent my Costa Fantail's off on 10-24-16 and on 11-1-16 they sent an email that they are now assessing what needs to be repaired. I had the same issues (rubber falling off) on two pairs of Costa Tags that I had in 2014 and sent them in to find out that they were discontinued. Coasta was great about letting me pick any other two pairs of glasses as long as they had the same frame/lens color and style (400/580). My only issue was that even for that it took over a month for the whole process.

I really want to give the Smith Coleson with Brown Mirror lenses a shot. They look nice and I've heard that chromapop brown lenses looks great in the marsh, So i'm guessing that's what I'll try next.


----------

